# Opinions on Bremont?



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Not well know but seem very good to me. Saw some in the flesh they're impressive. Anyone own one ?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Tim F said:


> Not well know but seem very good to me. Saw some in the flesh they're impressive. Anyone own one ?


 Not well know? It says you joined in 2012 have you used the internet since then?


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't own one myself, but a colleague at work bought an MB2 orange and let me have a good look. Really nice, well made watch and from what he says customer service was great. I'd like to see a bracelet with it, but the straps are great quality if his was anything to go by. Loved the case engineering and the different colours/anodising. Like the ejector seat pull design on the second hand, but wonder whether the rubber shock protector system is necessary and durable. The inner bezel was smooth and precise to use. A bit pricey for my wallet at the moment but would I have one if I had the funds? Yes.


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

ZenArcade said:


> Not well know? It says you joined in 2012 have you used the internet since then?





ZenArcade said:


> Not well know? It says you joined in 2012 have you used the internet since then?


 No need to be rude


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Tim F said:


> No need to be rude


 It was tongue in cheek especially as they are one of the most popular brands amongst WIS


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got this on order (on a bracelet):


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I wouldn't say they are universally popular amongst watch bores (I refuse to use that WIS nonsense). I am no fan personally but I get why any military type might think they are a good idea, a big discount can be compelling. Don't necessarily expect the aftermarket to put the value on it that Bremont do though i.e. I see the RRP as a tad optimistic. As Breitling mil owners found, if every squadron has one then they can't all be special.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

They use some pretty impressive technology and materials in their construction, and manufacture quality to is exceptional.

Personally, I'm glad to see their latest offerings coming out with "smaller" 40mm cases, and I think some of them are just beautiful. If they dropped their Brice to £1K I'd definitely consider one... actually, I'd buy one like a shot!

J


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm a fan and have two. The U2 Blue and Martin Baker III (essentially the same watch as posted by Lampoc above). My other half has a white 37mm Solo.

Build quality is up there with the best. Comparable to watches that many WIS / watch bores ( :biggrin: ) desire and which will cost more than the average Bremont. But they're not cheap, do not yet have the all important 'watch legacy' being a new company and right from the outset entered the luxury watch market and seemingly very successfully. It's almost a given that they will be the first British manufacturer of the modern era to have a movement essentially manufactured entirely in house in the UK at their planned new 'atelier' at Henley, which was recently given planning permission . For what it's worth, they are the premier mainstream modern brand from the UK.

I had some issues with a purchase in Bangkok, not with the watch, but with the AD, which was dealt with to my satisfaction by Bremont, from both London and Hong Kong! I keep meaning to start a new thread about that.

I have also noticed their appearance in the 2nd hand market over here, amongst all the Rolexes and others that attract a premium and agree with Padders, that if not a keeper, you'll probably be looking at a hit of about 35%, but then again, not many seem to enter the re-sale market. They seem particularly popular in the states and certain areas of SE Asia - they have boutiques in New York and Hong Kong, although they no longer have a current AD here, although their watches are still available, until current stock is all sold I guess?


----------



## Prestjoh (Apr 20, 2017)

I have a few, I love them.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The MB is a live one on my radar.


----------



## Culminator (Jan 19, 2013)

Had 2 and loved both. Love the look, feel and weight and they're a good company to deal with. I will never be without one in my collection.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Prestjoh said:


> I have a few, I love them.


 Be good to see the pics of your others! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prestjoh (Apr 20, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Be good to see the pics of your others! :thumbsup:


 There you go..


----------



## Prestjoh (Apr 20, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Be good to see the pics of your others! :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Prestjoh said:


> There you go..


 Took me a while to find this! Had to trawl the archive. Two LE's - very impressive, plus an MB - thanks for posting.

Incidentally, for anyone interested, I've just had a look at the Bremont website and the display of their range of watches is now better than ever. Really nice 40mm additions to the supermarine range as well as the new Airco range.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

"Not well know but seem very good to me. Saw some in the flesh they're impressive. Anyone own one ?"

Oh No !!!!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Part of my distrust of the brand was their practice of 'doing a Frankin Mint' that is to say, fitting slivers of some supposedly significant historical artefact such as a Spitfire, HMS Victory, Jag D-Type or St George's right index finger finger. I may have exaggerated with the last of those but nevertheless it didn't square with the practices of a prestige brand to me, particularly when Christopher Ward was going pretty much the same thing. As I mentioned above, Bremont gives serving military personally a big big discount which has helped to give them visible market penetration into a particular group of consumers but I am not persuaded they are worth the asking price at anything near RRP.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't object to them but would give purchasing one absolutely no consideration. I have no relationship or afinity with the brand, virtually no experience with them and would see a purchase as a liability compared to other choices on more familiar ground.

I still see them as a pseudo brand, founded in 2002 they have no heritage or prestige yet... this takes time IMO and I am a pretty hard guy to win over ^^


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Padders said:


> Part of my distrust of the brand was their practice of 'doing a Frankin Mint' that is to say, fitting slivers of some supposedly significant historical artefact such as a Spitfire, HMS Victory, Jag D-Type or St George's right index finger finger. I may have exaggerated with the last of those but nevertheless it didn't square with the practices of a prestige brand to me, particularly when Christopher Ward was going pretty much the same thing. As I mentioned above, Bremont gives serving military personally a big big discount which has helped to give them visible market penetration into a particular group of consumers but I am not persuaded they are worth the asking price at anything near RRP.


 Their marketing puts me off the brand. I mentioned in another post regarding this watch,










Is it an attempt to try and create another,










and before you laugh me off the page, read about the history of the "Comex" watch, and the origins of the users, especially in the North Sea. Is it really too difficult to do something original ?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Padders said:


> but nevertheless it didn't square with the practices of a prestige brand to me, particularly when Christopher Ward was going pretty much the same thing.


 Well, in fairness, it might not square with you, but it certainly hasn't done them any harm and they are very limited editions in just a few watches. Also I stand to be corrected, but as far as I am aware, CW have only fairly recently started along a similar road. On the CW forum, this was bemoaned as being too alike Bremont.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> and before you laugh me off the page, read about the history of the "Comex" watch, and the origins of the users, especially in the North Sea. Is it really too difficult to do something original ?


 I just did that but couldn't see any obvious connection between Rolex Comex and the supermarine? Genuinely interested about this.

But couldn't the same argument be used against Rolex after they bought their divers watch out after Blancpain?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

If I can chip in my two penny worth for consideration.....

Paul Perregaux & George Perret had a patent placed in 1925 for a waterproof crown.

Hans Wildorf (Rolex) quickly recognised this aid & purchased the Swiss rights from the inventors ^^^^. 

It's also worth noting Omega created a 'dive' watch the 'Marine' in 1932 to circumvent Rolex 'waterproof' patents. This timepiece successfully underwent some serious testing. 

Sometimes you have to read between the lines. :biggrin:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The Cartier Pasha was created in 1932 with its waterproof crown so it seems they were all plagurising ideas. Rolex is famous for taking other peoples ideas and improving on them. Take the Glachutte sport Evo with its sliding clasp...then suddenly Rolex has sliding clasps.

I wouldn't object too much a good idea is good where ever it came from but either you need to do it better or different if you want to be noticed.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Caller. said:


> I just did that but couldn't see any obvious connection between Rolex Comex and the supermarine? Genuinely interested about this.


 Part of the Comex myth is that they were used by ex Royal Navy clearance divers in the north sea off shore industry. The Bremont pictured is apparently issued only to Royal Navy clearance divers.

"Bremont Supermarine Clearance Diver special edition watch has been made available only for Navy clearance Divers, the watch is only available to currently serving and retired members."

A lot of the value in Comex when they come up for sale is in the provenance, who owned it, where was it used, correspondence etc. A quick search around and you'll find unworn Bremont S500's for sale up to £8000.

Maybe I'm jumping to unfounded conclusions, but if sticking a bit of an old car, or an old aeroplane in a watch in order to get sales, as a marketing strategy, perhaps not.

From my own experience, anything military issued, whether good or bad, sells at a premium, yet serving / retired friends and family used their own watches. (Latterly G Shock's) so call me cynical, but banging out a few limited edition watches solely for a highly elite service is quite a good marketing ploy.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I must admit that all the pseudo 'history' associations and the fiasco over the release of the Wright Flyer put me off the brand. There's only so much marketing that you put out there amongst watch aficionados before it just becomes too much and and they get called out on it's veracity. The thirty page thread on WUS at the time did their credibility a huge amount of harm from which they are still trying to disentangle themselves.

Having said that they have a very loyal following so they must be doing something right and they have some designs I quite like the look of, if only they stopped adding slivers of the bones of saints, in an attempt to give them a positive association to something, I might even give them a go... Still as I said some people obviously like that sort of thing, so I wish them no ill, providing they stick to the truth, where possible. It would be nice to see a genuine new British watch brand establish itself and they are a contender but haven't reached it yet in my eyes.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

artistmike said:


> I must admit that all the pseudo 'history' associations and the fiasco over the release of the Wright Flyer put me off the brand.
> 
> if only they stopped adding slivers of the bones of saints, in an attempt to give them a positive association to something, I might even give them a go...


 What was the pseudo history association with the Wright Flyer? I know there was a bit of sail in there, but that's all.

In fairness, I can only think of four LE's where they added anything - Codebreaker, Wright Flyer. Victory and the P51 (both shown above)! I guess there might have been more?

And the watches themselves have been lovely. I've seen the Wright Flyer in the flesh and it's simply stunning.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have no doubt at all that Bremont make a very good product, but I've walked out of a showroom many a time because I haven't liked the "salesman".


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Caller. said:


> What was the pseudo history association with the Wright Flyer? I know there was a bit of sail in there, but that's all.


 Exactly, apparently there's somewhere a tiny piece of cloth in the watch, other than that, no association whatsoever, so attempting to drag themselves up with that sort of marketing, attempting to equate themselves with real greatness, whilst at the same time being very economical with the truth over their 'in-house' movement, without a doubt did them harm.

Still, if people want to go along with it, it's their money and I do agree it's a nice looking watch. There are other nice looking watches out there though that I'd rather spend my money on.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

To be honest, I'm not really sure why some find it so offensive for Bremont to have such links to events such as Bletchley, the Wright Brothers and so on, as I said maybe 4 such LE's in total? They do actually enter into formal agreements with these organisations, it's not as though they're doing something without the companies agreement or participation (as CW recently did) and a % of sales achieved usually finds it's way back to the source of whatever has been added to the watch.

To compare it to the Franklin Mint is somewhat extreme, when the finished watch in these instances is such a high end product. Certainly the Code breaker, Wright Flyer and in particular, the Victory, are all visually stunning watches made to a very high standard.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Caller. said:


> To be honest, I'm not really sure why some find it so offensive for Bremont to have such links to events such as Bletchley, the Wright Brothers and so on, as I said maybe 4 such LE's in total?


 I'm no sure that anyone finds it offensive per se, just that those links are contrived to imply an image that Bremont just don't have in reality and the in-house fiasco was rather indicative of that.

Given time and hopefully a little experience I'm sure that they have the ability to do well, especially with the help of their Swiss counterparts but this video, where they describe themselves as 'naive' is quite telling....


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've replied once above somewhere so I'll keep this reply equally as simple.

No, not no way ever, a pair of plum gobbed public school hooray Henry's at the wheel. I'd rather peel off my own skin before ever owning one even for free. NO !


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^(He doesn't like them)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

AVO said:


> ^^^(He doesn't like them)


 Are you really convinced ?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> I've replied once above somewhere so I'll keep this reply equally as simple.
> 
> No, not no way ever, a pair of plum gobbed public school hooray Henry's at the wheel. I'd rather peel off my own skin before ever owning one even for free. NO !


 No thread about Bremont anywhere would be complete without Reggies usual input.



artistmike said:


> I'm no sure that anyone finds it offensive per se, just that those links are contrived to imply an image that Bremont just don't have in reality and the in-house fiasco was rather indicative of that.
> 
> Given time and hopefully a little experience I'm sure that they have the ability to do well,


 Sorry Mike, I'm not having a pop at you, but I don't really understand what you're saying? In what way are the links contrived? It's a business arrangement. Just as all established watch brands have. And what image is it seeking to imply and why don't you feel they have whatever image you have in mind, in reality? I personally haven't a clue what image they are seeking to imply by having arrangements with such a diverse range of organisations.

Your last line is somewhat patronising if you don't mind me saying so. In a few short years, they have started a company from scratch, developed it to the extent they are now well established in the luxury watch market world wide, sold alongside all the major brands and with boutiques in London, New York and Hong Kong and are about to build a brand new headquarters as the final step in fulfilling their oft stated aim of manufacturing their own movements - which are already at the design stage - in house and primarily under their own roof. And you talk of them being given time, a little experience, you are sure they have the ability to do well? :huh:


----------



## Prestjoh (Apr 20, 2017)

reggie747 said:


> I've replied once above somewhere so I'll keep this reply equally as simple.
> 
> No, not no way ever, a pair of plum gobbed public school hooray Henry's at the wheel. I'd rather peel off my own skin before ever owning one even for free. NO !


 Lol.. well it would be a strange world if we all liked the same things !!

I can only speak as I find, and I'm no way a public school boy, local secondary for me!

I've met the brothers many times and have found them genuinely nice guys. I agree with some of the history comments above but it's never bothered me. The quality of their watches is superb and the customer service is the best I've ever encountered.

The LE's are steadily rising in value, partly due to the brand becoming more and more popular. I noticed Pippa's new husband James Mathews was wearing one at his wedding last week.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't particularly like the watches but, if I did, it wouldn't bother me whether the company owners had been at Charterhouse or Bash Street.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Caller. said:


> Your last line is somewhat patronising if you don't mind me saying so. In a few short years, they have started a company from scratch, developed it to the extent they are now well established in the luxury watch market world wide, sold alongside all the major brands and with boutiques in London, New York and Hong Kong and are about to build a brand new headquarters as the final step in fulfilling their oft stated aim of manufacturing their own movements - which are already at the design stage - in house and primarily under their own roof. And you talk of them being given time, a little experience, you are sure they have the ability to do well? :huh:


 Well, we can agree to differ ...  brand perception is such a subjective thing but notice that these things you have mentioned, in red, have yet to come to pass, which is why I say they have the ability hopefully to do well but as yet they aren't yet there and have made the odd large faux pas en route.

Real establishment in the watch world takes a lot longer than Bremont have been going and bigger names than theirs have gone to the wall in the process of trying ' One swallow does not a summer make' so I do wish them well, we all want to see a really successful British Manufacture but that has yet to happen in reality and if they make it, they then have to sustain it, fingers crossed they do..


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Caller. said:


> No thread about Bremont anywhere would be complete without Reggies usual input.


 I'd like to think I was consistent....


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

I've owned three, a Supermarine (very briefly), an Alt1-B and an Alt1-C. The Alt1-C was by far the nicest of the three, but I don't own any of them now.

Nice enough, but after a while they just seemed a bit cold and soulless.

Residuals are not great, save for a couple of their limited editions, the EP120 especially, so pre-owned would be the sensible route to ownership.

And they definitely shot themselves in the foot over the whole "in-house" movement fiasco. The brand image took a real hit from that.

All in my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

HHHH said:


> And they definitely shot themselves in the foot over the whole "in-house" movement fiasco. The brand image took a real hit from that.


 Only with WIS, not in the real World.

https://www.salonqp.com/features-2/field-trip-visit-bremont-henley-silverstone/


----------



## PaulGH (May 26, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Only with WIS, not in the real World.
> 
> https://www.salonqp.com/features-2/field-trip-visit-bremont-henley-silverstone/


 Enjoyed the read. Ta for that.

First I heared of Bremont was a couple of years ago, not sure if anyone remembers Walking the himilayas with Levison Wood? He wore one during that I discovered after a quick Google, more of their 'in'famous? Marketing I presume. Either way it worked and I quite like them :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There's an USAF U2 (yes,that plan taht Francis Gary Powers was shot down in) pilot who has one of the Bremont U2 series that are ONLY available to current and former flyers of that historic plane. I believe they've done several models for squadrons and elite groups.

An interesting form of marketing, the founders are aviation nuts, hugely proud of the heritage of The Battle Of Britain (early model names inspired by those planes and their makers). I like those models if only because the thoughtfulness and design of those is baked in. Not so much the Wright Bros. model, meh, kinda overdone, but still pretty.


----------

